
Ask HN: Knowing what you know now, would you still invest in Bitcoin? - mattbgates
Date of introduction 3 January 2009; 8 years ago.<p>If you could go back to that start, would you still invest in Bitcoin? Or would you consider investing in Bitcoin right now?
======
wayn3
Would you consider buying something for less than 10 cents that is now worth
8k? Maybe. Not really sure tho.

------
lucozade
If I could go back to the start I would mine a few thousand Bitcoin on my home
PC and put the wallet in a vault.

No, I wouldn't consider investing right now, at least not anywhere near market
price.

------
Avalaxy
Someone once said that stupid questions don't exist. I very much doubt it
though!

